# kostenl. Tool für Elektro-Zeichnungen



## david.ka (26 März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
kennt jemand ein kostenloses Tool, mit dem ich (einfache) Elektro-Schaltpläne zeichnen kann???
sollte für ein Windows 2000/XP sein.

Danke schon mal

Grüße
David


----------



## volker (26 März 2006)

wenn dir 20 seiten reichen schau dir mal unter grafik/esplan auf meiner hp an

lies dir dort die !_LiesMich.txt mal durch.


----------



## david.ka (26 März 2006)

danke, das reicht mir...

wäre es ein act für dich, mir das ganze in eine zip/rar datei zu packen?


----------



## volker (26 März 2006)

wie lange dieser direkte link funzt weiss ich nicht (max 24 std), aber der pfad stimmt. 

einstiegsverzeichnis: http://80.144.195.39/files/grafik_cad_cae/esplan_elektrozeichnen/dirindex.php

ich empfehle dir die v11.8. die wenigen vorteile die die v14.05 bietet, wiegen das nicht vernünftig drucken zu können nicht auf. (meine meinung)

lad dir mal folgende dateien (v11.0. 
http://80.144.195.39/files/grafik_cad_cae/esplan_elektrozeichnen/!_LiesMich.txt
http://80.144.195.39/php4/download.php?pfad=files/grafik_cad_cae/esplan_elektrozeichnen/V11.8/&datei=esp32win_v11.8_grundmodul_komplett.rar

extrahiere aus der komplett das verzeichnis esp32win nach c:\ d: oder e:\ (nicht in irgendein unterverzeichnis) und führe die entsprechene *.reg aus.

das war's schon.


sollte esp nicht klappen (unter xp nicht zu erwarten) findest du diese teile evtl unter http://80.144.195.39/files/grafik_cad_cae/esplan_elektrozeichnen/V11.8/esp-zusatz/dirindex.php


----------

